# Synergy btwn biosolids and synthetic fert?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

After having watched as many videos on biosolids and fertilizer in general by @thegrassfactor and others, I'm still wondering how much of a synergy there is between biosolids and synthetic fertilizers, and how the timing works with that. Is there a synergy or emergent benefit that happens if you drop biosolids and synthetic at the same time, versus separating them by a few weeks?

I'm just wondering if there's a benefit to blending biosolids with urea or other synthetic and applying together, beyond the normal results of each in isolation. Maybe not an easy question, but I think a good one to ask...

Thanks!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I've had good results with both screamin green and greentrx, which are biosolids + manure + synthetic mixes.

That being said, i wouldn't spread straight biosolids for fear of od'ing my customer's soil with heavy metals and P


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> I've had good results with both screamin green and greentrx, which are biosolids + manure + synthetic mixes.
> 
> That being said, i wouldn't spread straight biosolids for fear of od'ing my customer's soil with heavy metals and P


That's why I asked the question...so many fertilizers today combine synthetics and biosolids...such as Screamin' Green, which is my favorite, since you mentioned it. It's logical to wonder if there's a cooperation between the two types of N.

As far as the metals you mention, I have heard that a lot of fertilizers have very low traces of various metals in them that aren't needed for turf as micros...and that it's not limited to biosolids. And of course, some soils already have certain metals...my native soil has tons more aluminum naturally than you could ever add unwittingly. The idea is to balance the cations and have a pH such that it's not readily available to the grass.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I'd be interested to see if grassfactor has researched your question.


----------

